# Looking for a lease in Ga



## Kelly Jeffers (Dec 8, 2019)

Fl resident looking for a small long term family friendly lease in central or south Ga. Born in Ga and have hunted pretty much my whole life around oconee, loganville, and Monroe area. We are very Respectful and love to help in anyway we can. I can pay for any insurance if need be for anyone that has any private property they are willing to lease out. I have a 14yr old son and a 15yr old daughter that love to hunt. We are not meat hunters one doe a year feeds my whole family. We just enjoy the outdoors and hopefully given the opportunity to take a nice buck.

Thanks,


----------



## Kelly Jeffers (Dec 12, 2019)

Ttt


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 22, 2019)

How much are you looking to spend for a club membership? We should know in a few weeks if we will have any openings. It's 3000 acres about an hour east of Macon. Family friendly club.


----------



## Kelly Jeffers (Dec 23, 2019)

Thanks for responding MGuthrie! Please let me know if something comes available and the amount of the membership. Thanks


----------



## Kelly Jeffers (Dec 27, 2019)

.


----------



## Kelly Jeffers (Jan 5, 2020)

.


----------



## Kelly Jeffers (Jan 12, 2020)

.


----------



## Kelly Jeffers (Jan 26, 2020)

.


----------



## Kelly Jeffers (Feb 13, 2020)

.


----------



## Kelly Jeffers (Mar 12, 2020)

.


----------



## Triple C (Mar 13, 2020)

KJ...I've always believed that persistence is a virtue. Keep persisting! Hope you find something that fits your needs.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 13, 2020)

Pm sent


----------



## Kelly Jeffers (Apr 21, 2020)

.


----------



## Kelly Jeffers (Apr 21, 2020)

.


----------



## Kelly Jeffers (May 10, 2020)

.


----------



## Kelly Jeffers (May 31, 2020)

.


----------



## jdorriety (Jul 6, 2020)

mguthrie said:


> How much are you looking to spend for a club membership? We should know in a few weeks if we will have any openings. It's 3000 acres about an hour east of Macon. Family friendly club.



I'm very interested in this, Please put me on the list also if anything comes up, i live in Warner Robins


----------

